# COOL CUSTOMS INTERIOR (YUBA CITY)



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Some of the work that this shop does. they do great work they took best interior 
last year at Sacramentos Auto Rama!! 
530-673-0705 ask for Franky


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 29 2009, 06:08 PM~14620634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP THEM COMING NICE SHIT ! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 30 2009, 05:53 AM~14625005
> *KEEP THEM COMING NICE SHIT ! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 30 2009, 08:38 AM~14625909
> *X2
> *


will get more pics and post up


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 30 2009, 11:41 AM~14627638
> *will get more pics and post up
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 29 2009, 06:08 PM~14620634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My Brother is getting a custom interior done i will post pics soon


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

They install tops.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 3 2009, 01:58 AM~14656797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that pod looks cool


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

nice work


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 6 2010, 09:26 AM~16202432
> *TTT
> *


Donde estan mas fotos? :dunno:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jan 6 2010, 04:45 PM~16205569
> *Donde estan mas fotos? :dunno:
> *


CUANDO LES LLEBES TU CARRO :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 6 2010, 04:32 PM~16206113
> *CUANDO LES LLEBES TU CARRO  :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait!  :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jan 6 2010, 06:05 PM~16206469
> *Can't wait!   :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!!


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Nice work!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------

